# Food Problems



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie used to be on Canidae ALS until the formula change and I switched her to Wellness Super 5 Lamb formula. I changed her slowly to the new food and I've been giving it time, but her stools have never firmed up like they used to on the canidae (and she goes to the bathroom more times a day than she used to on the canidae). She's been having very loose stools for the past week or so and I brought her into the vet on sunday because she was having diarrhea. They did a fecal test and couldn't find anything but they gave me Flagyl to give her. 

Her stools looked slightly firmer yesterday but she just went to the bathroom and it was basically pudding poo. She's been on the wellness for awhile (I bought a 30 lb bag and it's almost gone) and I was wondering if I could just switch her cold turkey to another dog food? I was thinking that since the wellness is upsetting her stomach, doing a full switch might improve things ... but I'm not sure because I know you're supposed to do gradual switches. Any suggestions? Thanks!

P.S. she gets yogurt regularly added to her dog food, but I've been adding pumpkin the past few days instead because I heard it's supposed to help ... but it hasn't been helping at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had really good luck with the Eagle Pack Holistic line. You also might find helpful articles on the great dane lady's website.... www.greatdanelady.com She's a very well respected canine nutritionist and has articles about numerous health and food issues.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla can't handle anything Wellness. 

We switched cold-turkey to Taste of the Wild & they have done great on it.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going through the exact same thing with Skylie. She also has muddy/runny poo. I have been feeding her Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy, and she has yet to have firm stool. I haven't even eliminated the rice I've been adding it to help stick and it's been 2 weeks! Today I bought some anti-diarrhea liquid medicine and also Purina Pro Plan. I am starting her on that and I did not even add in the Blue Buffalo, because it is doing no good anyway. 

I hope it works out


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Eagle Pack Holistic and Taste of the Wild are 2 foods that I'm considering and I think I'm going to go buy a new food tomorrow and switch her off the wellness cold turkey. I hope that Skylie does better with the food change too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow did terrible on the Wellness fish formula. He and Tucker were on Canidae for years, but he started dry heaving every morning a few weeks into eating the new formula. I don't know if the food had anything to do with the issue or not, but I can tell you he was miserable on Wellness. He improved pretty quickly on the Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy. Tucker does okay on everything...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The great dane lady recommends the EP Holistic Chicken for puppies.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

It's interesting that Layla, Shadow, and Maddie all had problems with Wellness ...her coat has been feeling slightly coarser too but I'm not sure if it's from the food switch or because I ran out of salmon oil ... I just got some more today .


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The great dane lady recommends the EP Holistic Chicken for puppies.


Thanks, I think I will try the chicken, I was thinking that she might not tolerate the lamb that well. Now I just need to find a place somewhere close by where I can go get the food tomorrow ... there isn't a place in my town that sells the EP Holistic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

marieb said:


> Thanks, I think I will try the chicken, I was thinking that she might not tolerate the lamb that well. Now I just need to find a place somewhere close by where I can go get the food tomorrow ... there isn't a place in my town that sells the EP Holistic.


 
Check on their website... most of the food sites has a locator function. www.eaglepack.com


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I decided to give Innova a try, I went to the local feed store and they don't have Eagle Pack and they can't order it. They said another feed store could order it but it's probably 20-25 mins away and I want to be able to conveniently pick her food up. So we'll see how the Innova goes!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

My pup had very loose stools on the innova large breed puppy, a few others here have had the same problems with innova as i read these posts. I hope she does well with it. I now feed California natural lamb and rice and she is doing great on it. I know california nat also has chicken and rice since you were unsure about lamb. Just some other suggestions for you. I know the feeling of switching foods and the frustration.. Good Luck


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be that the foods are just too rich.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I switched her cold turkey to the Innova yesterday because the Wellness was giving her VERY loose stools/diarrhea. It looks like she's doing a little better on the Innova, I did buy a small bag so if this doesn't work out I'll try something else. She did so well on the Canidae before they switched the formula, I don't understand why she's having trouble with other foods!!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

marieb said:


> I switched her cold turkey to the Innova yesterday because the Wellness was giving her VERY loose stools/diarrhea. It looks like she's doing a little better on the Innova, I did buy a small bag so if this doesn't work out I'll try something else. She did so well on the Canidae before they switched the formula, I don't understand why she's having trouble with other foods!!


let us know how the new food works out. I'm still hoping Skylie does ok on the Purina Pro. She has been on it for 3 days, and her stool changed today to not so great. I'm hoping it was just one incident. 

I will also have to switch foods again when the new Shredded Blends replace Pro Plan..


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

skylielover said:


> let us know how the new food works out. I'm still hoping Skylie does ok on the Purina Pro. She has been on it for 3 days, and her stool changed today to not so great. I'm hoping it was just one incident.
> 
> I will also have to switch foods again when the new Shredded Blends replace Pro Plan..


Thanks for checking in! I'm happy to say that she seems to be doing great on the Innova, her stools are MUCH firmer than they ever were on the wellness (and I just switched her on wed. with no transition). I'm thinking that something in the wellness didn't agree with her. Good luck with Skylie, I hope she's doing ok too!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

marieb said:


> Thanks for checking in! I'm happy to say that she seems to be doing great on the Innova, her stools are MUCH firmer than they ever were on the wellness (and I just switched her on wed. with no transition). I'm thinking that something in the wellness didn't agree with her. Good luck with Skylie, I hope she's doing ok too!


Yeah as much as I didn't want to believe such a great food like Blue Buffalo wouldn't work for Skylie, it just didn't.. 

She seems to be doing ok on the Purina Pro, but I've also been adding a tbsp of yogurt & pumpkin to each meal.. I'm going to eliminate that as well slowly to see how she does on the plain kibble.... 

Good luck!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We went through this for months with Benny. We tried all of the foods that all of you have mentionned. The only food that has agreed with him is Eukanuba. I wasn't thrilled with it, but my vet recommened it and he does so well on it. If I could find a better quality food that he would do well on, I would be ecstatic, but we have had it with changing foods for now.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm glad that Skylie seems to be doing better on the pro plan! Skeller, it's good that the eukanuba is working for Benny too, I remember reading about how he was having trouble. I was surprised that the Wellness didn't seem to agree with her because she did so well on the Canidae. I'm happy that she seems to be doing great on Innova so far.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I know you all are aware of this, but something told me to remind you.. remember ALL things the pup eats can effect that little system. Check the treats, snacks ,table food.. even some times yogurt can be a culprit... In Penny's case it was vegetation in the yard she was eating ! :yuck:


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> I know you all are aware of this, but something told me to remind you.. remember ALL things the pup eats can effect that little system. Check the treats, snacks ,table food.. even some times yogurt can be a culprit... In Penny's case it was vegetation in the yard she was eating ! :yuck:


Thanks for the reminder. It is easy to forget about all the little things they eat as well. Skylie is an eating machine outside. Sometimes she she runs from me, by the time I get to her she is staring at me chewing something..... 
puppies :no:


----------



## missyferris (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried EVO?? Our boy Jack has been on wellness from day 1 and we think has developed an allergy. I am researching grain-free alternatives now and am having trouble deciding what to use. I will look into EP...never heard of it before, thanks.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know about EVO but I think some people on the forum feed it and maybe they'll chime in. Maddie has done great on Innova Adult food since I switched her from the wellness. I think that something in the wellness didn't agree with her.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats like Kali on Wellness it was awful for us. I have been using Taste of the Wild and had really good luck with it. All my dogs like it and Party I really notice really seems to thrive. A few a I have switched to Acana as there Breeder Program is really good. Lately something I am finding is important. As I have been spending about $310 a month for TOTW that does not include anything else like canned food, yogurt, chewies, treats and cookies. TOTW really offers Breeders nothing and in Canada its around $60 a bag. Both foods I am finding are good the Acana Sport and Agility has worked wonders for Kali.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

missyferris said:


> Has anyone tried EVO?? Our boy Jack has been on wellness from day 1 and we think has developed an allergy. I am researching grain-free alternatives now and am having trouble deciding what to use. I will look into EP...never heard of it before, thanks.


I switched over to Evo about a month ago... after 2 had ear infections, 1 had a hot spot and all were chewing themselves like mad..... they were on Canidae, the chewing has gone down to almost nothing, ears are clean and hot spots are gone and none since. My dogs have never had any issues till a month ago.


----------

